# Much gold !!!! Harvesting a vintage 1992 Siemens C10 :)



## Kalf999 (Apr 21, 2008)

Got it for a buck on the annual fleemarket...I was curious how much is in it , so I broke it completely down... It is all goldddddddd !!!!

I am going to try to harvest only this phone to see how many gold is coming of from this thing... But what should be the best way ? I do not have normal Aque Regia (Nitric Acid hard to get in the Netherlands)


Some pics

[img:545:800]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y115/Kalf999/001-1.jpg[/img]

[img:437:800]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y115/Kalf999/001a.jpg[/img]

[img:446:800]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y115/Kalf999/002.jpg[/img]

[img:349:800]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y115/Kalf999/002a.jpg[/img]

[img:348:799]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y115/Kalf999/003.jpg[/img]

[img:409:588]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y115/Kalf999/004.jpg[/img]

[img:657:797]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y115/Kalf999/005.jpg[/img]

[img:415:421]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y115/Kalf999/006.jpg[/img]

[img:484:248]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y115/Kalf999/007.jpg[/img]

[img:800:668]http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y115/Kalf999/008.jpg[/img]


----------



## lazersteve (Apr 21, 2008)

The board plating is very thin and will strip in seconds with a toothbrush and AP. Too much peroxide and the gold will dissolve.

The connectors and jacks would do fine in the cell.

It looks like a lot, but in reality it's very little.


Steve


----------



## Kalf999 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thnx Steve ;-)

However, I will try the cell, according to your site, but can I also use Poor Man's Aqua Regia in a cell...? (Hard to get Nitric over here)


Best regards, Frans Kalf (Netherlands)


----------



## Rag and Bone (Apr 22, 2008)

A pound of that material might yield a gram or two tops. One isn't enough to work with.


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 23, 2008)

hi kalf999

im new also, about the cellphone you can used also clorox and hcl or just 1:1 i also tried this formula a little work also, it takes 24hours to dissolve the metal. just try !!!


----------



## Kalf999 (Apr 24, 2008)

Rag and Bone said:


> A pound of that material might yield a gram or two tops. One isn't enough to work with.




Now I know...


----------



## Kalf999 (Apr 24, 2008)

jhong said:


> hi kalf999
> 
> im new also, about the cellphone you can used also clorox and hcl or just 1:1 i also tried this formula a little work also, it takes 24hours to dissolve the metal. just try !!!



Thanks, Will try it on the next one


----------

